# Best method of rainjackets?



## TheSignExpress (Mar 5, 2009)

So every so often we have customers come in with their own rain jackets (majority of them with camo patterns), and the majority of them being 100% poly-something or another. We have also ordered rain jackets from sanmar, but we are nervous when it comes to printing, so we have avoided it. (Luckily the 2 rain jackets we ordered from sanmar were for a friend and he understood when we didn't press them)

What is the best method of doing graphics on them. Is heat pressing going to mess up the 'coating'? Does embroidery put holes in the material that is going to effect the coating?

Thanks


----------



## Felicity (Jan 6, 2008)

We do rainjackets a fair bit for a professional soccer team. We have also done the thicker coats. I was nervous about doing them and scolding them, but the 100% poly ones were fine (dont tocuh the plastic raincoats though lol). when they have a filling in them it is best to check it is not a foam based or it will melt.
If they have a net lining on them as some of them do, as soon as you press them just pull the lining gently from the inside of the jacket as it may stick slightly. If you do this when it is still warm it will stop it from sticking permanently.
Oh and don't press plastic zips, try and keep them away from the press by opening the jacket up using a smaller platen.

Cheers


----------



## TheSignExpress (Mar 5, 2009)

Very good to know...thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Rain jackets are normally nylon or have a coating on them to make them water proof. Good luck on getting anything to stick to them. 

There are some vinyls that are made for nylon and some screen printing processes for nylon but the results from all of these is pretty poor. They may look good until they start getting used and then all the ink or vinyl will come off. 

I would suggest embroidery but that would defeat the purpose of a raincoat by poking thousands of holes in it.

I would test on one to see how it comes out.


----------



## oldbox (Apr 25, 2010)

[media]http://www.sirpi.it/eng/docs/Nylontex.pdf[/media]
this works for me!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You will basically need to remove the coating in the area that you wish to print. Some people use rubbing alcohol or methylene chloride. I do not guarantee that it will not ruin your jacket, however.

Some heat applied vinyls will apply over some coatings and adhere. Best to get samples and conduct testing as there are many types of jackets out there.


----------

